# Army Swap for SM - [H] IG, SW, SM, LZM



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*Updated as of April 26th, 2011*

Greetings,

I've been trying to sell this miniatures for more than a month, but no bites for the lot. So I'm changing the game plan - I'd like to army swap.
Looking to swap for the following 40K armies:

1.) Space Marines
Especially White Scars, Imperial Fists, or Crimson Fists
2.) Chaos Space Marines
3.) Grey Knights
4.) PM any other army!!

Warhammer Fantasy
*
-Lizardmen-*
1 Skink Priest - Painted
16 Saurus Warriors - Painted
5 Temple Guard - Primed White 
13 Skinks - Primed White










Warhammer 40K
*-Space Wolves/Space Marines-* 
12 Blood Claws - Assembled and Bare
2 Scouts (Flamer & Missile Launcher) - Primed White
20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
8 Space Marines - Assembled and Bare
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted
Blood Claws Bike Pack (3) - Primed White
Long Fangs aka Devastators - Primed White
9 Assault Marines - 8 Primed White, 1 Assembled and Bare
Mk1 Veteran Squad - 4 Painted, 1 Primed White
1 Rune Priest - Painted 
1 Logan Grimnar - Painted
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White
1 Land Raider w/ twin linked lascannons and heavy bolter turrent - Painted (except Marine gunner) 













*-Imperial Guard-*
39 Catachan Infantry (some w/ Tau and Space Marine conversions) - Assembled and Bare, all except 1
90 Cadian Shock Troop Infantry - Painted
6 Cadian Special Weapons (metal w/ 4 Meltas, 2 Plasmas) - 5 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Standard Bearers (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Voxcasters (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
3 Medics (metal) - 2 Primed Black, 1 bare
2 Company Commanders (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
1 Wounded Trooper (metal) - Painted
2 Catachan Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma Pistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - Bare
3 Cadian Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma, Chainsword/Boltpistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
3 Ratlings - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
2 Cadian Snipers - Painted 
1 Nork Deddog - Primed Black
1 Ogryn - Primed Black
4 Stormtroopers (metal 2 Hellguns, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
12 Kasrkin (metal Sarge, Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Plasma, Melta) - Painted
1 Heavy Bolter Heavy Weapon Team - Painted
3 Lascannon Heavy Weapon Teams - 1 Painted, 2 Assembled and Bare
1 Leman Russ - Painted 
1 Basilisk - Painted
1 Demolisher - Assembled and Bare
1 Chimera - Painted
2 Chimeras (Broken - 1 w/ no turrent and treads, 1 with broken multi-laser turrent) - 1 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare 
3 Sentinels w/ Autocannons - 2 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare

















Feel free to message me with any questions.
Pictures have been uploaded, all but a picture of the Sentinels.
Thanks for stopping by, hope to hear from you soon. 
-OGSandwich


----------



## Lug-Nut (Mar 24, 2011)

ive got a large blood angels army, ive got some black emplars too. Im interested in your space wolves. Maybe a deal can be made?


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Lug-Nut said:


> ive got a large blood angels army, ive got some black emplars too. Im interested in your space wolves. Maybe a deal can be made?


PM was sent


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

SW/SM stuff is now unavailable due to a pending trade.

Still looking for more SM, have IG and LZM to trade.


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump, Updated, SM/SW now available as trade fell through.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

got a sm bike army if its still up for trade

contains 11 bikes
1 captain on bike
15 or so scouts
predator anihalator
1 rhino
2 landspeeders

let me know if its still up


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking for a more troop oriented army - no bikes :/ sorry!!!


----------

